# Questions about Nigerian Dwarfs



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Please tell me as much you can about NDs. I am considering getting some.

I have some questions in particular, but please add anything else that I may not know to ask.

1. Can you milk them continuously without breeding again, like you can with some breeds? If so, or if not, how long is the longest they can go without being re-bred?

2. Can you really breed them year-round?

3. Do they make smaller berries than a full-size goat?

4. Does their milk taste significantly better than a Lamancha's?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Like with any doe, the length of lactation varies from doe to doe. Some will milk an extended lactation, others won't. Since they don't give as much as a standard doe, the amount a Nigie would give over an extended lactation would not be a lot.

Yes, they do tend to cycle year round and their litter size tends to be larger than the average standards. But, just because they do cycle year round, you should really only breed them once a year and not twice. 

Yes, their poop is a bit smaller size on average but they still poop a lot.

When I had Nigies, I never really noticed a huge difference in the flavor of their milk over my Obies, Nubians and Alpines. Now that I have Manchas, I don't notice a big difference between the Manchas and the other breeds either. A lot of times, flavor is more an individual doe characteristic assisted by diet and health than a breed specific.

Because they have been kept for pets rather than dariy animals, there are still some bloodlines of Nigies that have tiny teats and poor production. Others, who come from good milking breeding, have gorgeous udders and teats with very good production for such a small animal. You need to research the bloodlines before you buy.

In my experience, Nigie kids are more active and seem to get into more trouble than standard kids. They can also be harder to keep in a fence.

Nigerians seem to come in a wider variety of colors than your average standards and are one of the few breeds of goats where blue eyes are a plus.

Nigerians are usually sweet and friendly, though, like with any breed, there are exceptions.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Nigies are not short day breeders like most dairy breeds. They cycle all year, especially if a buck is present.
Milking a Nigerian is like milking a cat. 
That's all I know.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They are hilarious and make great pets. They will keep you laughing for sure.


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

There also seems to be a great deal of variation in how noisy they are. Mine are pretty quiet most of the time. (Every once in a while one of my neighbors asks if I still have them.) One, however, gets VERY loud and hollers when she is in heat. But I think that is true of most other breeds as well.

If you are planning on hand milking them, do as someone already suggested and research the bloodlines. Check out the dam and the sire's dam. Some have good-sized teats and open orifices making them easy to milk, while others do not. Some give quite a bit of milk, some do not.

Also, they don't seem to have a problem keeping weight on......at least mine don't. 

They are fun!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We have LaManchas and Nigerians. The Nigies ARE more vocal and more active, but they're also more attached to us and snugglier. Their milk is amazing tasting - sweet and very creamy. A good friend of ours has a doe that he has been milking straight through for over 2 years now. He says her output has stayed steady and she seems quite healthy and happy, so he doesn't want to try to rebreed her. I have never milked through...

The teats CAN be a problem. So if you are wanting to milk your does, make sure you get a look at the udders and teats of the herd you are buying from.


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> We have LaManchas and Nigerians. The Nigies ARE more vocal and more active, but they're also more attached to us and snugglier. Their milk is amazing tasting - sweet and very creamy. A good friend of ours has a doe that he has been milking straight through for over 2 years now. He says her output has stayed steady and she seems quite healthy and happy, so he doesn't want to try to rebreed her. I have never milked through...
> 
> The teats CAN be a problem. So if you are wanting to milk your does, make sure you get a look at the udders and teats of the herd you are buying from.


Wow! Over 2 years and still milking sounds great!!

Could you please describe the two different breed's milk and differentiate? We have one Lamancha so I have an idea what that tastes like. Looking into NDs to see if we can get better flavor. Thx!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My Nigies talk a lot and the two that I'm milking seem to think I'm their kid and call for me all day. I have both small teated and large teated does. The smaller ones do tend to wear out your hand pretty fast, but she has a nice stream, so milks out fairly quickly. Obviously, that could vary doe to doe too. 

It's definitely harder to keep Nigies inside the fence. Mine can walk through field fence and cattle panels until they are about 6 months old. I just spent an ungodly amount of money getting sheep and goat fence put up. I can only hope it will contain them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love my Nigies  They are special little animals for sure and unlike any other goat breed IMO. 

You won't be sorry getting a couple , they will have you smiling and laughing everyday


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They make sweet little pets. These two boys are actually are pretty close to the same age and are learning to be hiking companions.


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> I love my Nigies  They are special little animals for sure and unlike any other goat breed IMO.
> 
> You won't be sorry getting a couple , they will have you smiling and laughing everyday


Would you please give some specific examples of how they are unlike any other goat breed?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

2. Yes, Nigerians are year round breeders. Very, very helpful for winter kids.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They are smaller and generally have multiple births. Most of mine had quads and quints. Other than that, they are pretty typical goats. Same dieases, same care, same vaccines etc.

The kids are fertile earlier than standards, though. The bucklings can breed at 8 weeks of age, the doelings can start coming in heat soon after that!


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> They are smaller and generally have multiple births. Most of mine had quads and quints. Other than that, they are pretty typical goats. Same dieases, same care, same vaccines etc.
> 
> The kids are fertile earlier than standards, though. The bucklings can breed at 8 weeks of age, the doelings can start coming in heat soon after that!


Do they give enough milk for that many kids? Do they have easy births?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

narnia said:


> Would you please give some specific examples of how they are unlike any other goat breed?


IMO , all breeds can be affectionate , comical and make great companions.
But for me , the Nigerians bring something really special to the table.
Somehow they convince you they are not really goats but little humans in disguise. I have one Nigie , her name is Baby. In her opinion , she doesn't belong with the herd , she is not a goat for gosh sakes ! Anytime i am in the barn or pens , she will walk up to me , tap me on my leg and basically say , your late , affection now please , lol..If i sit on the ground , she will make it her business to lay in my lap immediately before anyone else gets the idea.
She also feels its her duty to "help" me prepare the evening grains for the herd. She totally understands when i talk to her , sounds silly , but i swear she knows exactly what I'm saying , lol..If i tell her lets go for a walk , she comes right to the pens gate and waits for me to open it. If i try to put her inside again after our walk , she resists as if to say , I'm not a goat , what are you doing putting me in there with those animals ! All my Nigies have their own special personality and traits , as all my goats do , but Nigies have a enchanting way of showing affection and also telling you what they want.
My Claire , is a loving and very affectionate girl , she is my shadow as well.
Her daughter has her same wonderful traits as well. Bill , my wether , is a joy to be around and a clown who always has me laughing , even on those not so great days. I highly recommend getting a couple wethers if you can , many need homes and breeders always have those special boys they hope to find a wonderful home for. Does and wethers can be kept together and get along great. When looking for pets , i see them both as excellent choices  
I can't say enough about them&#8230;I would definitely recommend you buy from a reputable breeder whose babies are all hand raised and well socialized. 
As with all animals , when they aren't used to people , it can be discouraging when trying to tame them , especially to a person new to goats.
Good luck


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

If first fresheners are giving about 2 lbs. per day, can I expect unregistered does without milk stars to increase capacity in subsequent freshenings?

Or, should I look for registered does with milk stars in their genetics? Would this ensure a higher likelihood of greater capacity to come?


----------

